# big rhom HITH



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

My big rhom has HITH is melafix ok to use as a treatment.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post a pic in order to see the sevirity of the problem.Usually HITH is caused from bad water chemistry.Can you post your tank's parameters?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

husky_jim said:


> Can you post a pic in order to see the sevirity of the problem.Usually HITH is caused from bad water chemistry.Can you post your tank's parameters?
> [snapback]1142236[/snapback]​


I agree, also if it is hith, water changes are your best friend, melafix wont help to cure it....


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> husky_jim said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post a pic in order to see the sevirity of the problem.Usually HITH is caused from bad water chemistry.Can you post your tank's parameters?
> ...


Water chemistry is your best friend, along with GOOD nutrition...


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Hes definalty got hith,hes had the marking on his head since i picked him up in january,but i thought it was old wounds.
On a closer inspection yesterday it seems he has a few new ones popped up,so i need to treat it asap.
My water is fine but i have recently moved him into another tank for a few days using the same water and filter.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I would do daily water changes of 20-30% for a while, really no medicaions are nessesary, maybe to keep infection down, but the key will be nice clean water, and 20-30% a day wont hurt anything.....thats my suggestion.....









I had oscars with it before and besides getting the to breed like cray, those water changes would keep it in check, Im not sure if you can cure that, but you can make it better


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

I'll keep on top of the water changes then








Do you have any idea of what it will look like when it starts to clear up,will it just heal over or will he be left with the marks?
Cheers


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dragster said:


> I'll keep on top of the water changes then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hopefully it will heal up, and you wont be able to tell unless you look hard.
I only know about oscars, I took in a real nice long fin one time, ghetto raised on live feeders then traded back in to the shop, it was pretty bad, it healed nice, but I dont think the diesease went away,I could always tell ,but the fish seemed healthy, I had her for along time untill I tore down my oscar tanks.


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

Ok its been a few days now of changing 20% water everyday,my water is 110% perfect,how long shall i continue to do this,as i dont want the water turning the other way.Oh i have also removed my carbon just incase


----------



## Dragster (Aug 3, 2004)

He seems to be getting better,it looks like the marks are kind of scabbing over.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Dragster said:


> He seems to be getting better,it looks like the marks are kind of scabbing over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

hmm. I think HITH aka - Hole in the head is a disease that can be cured, but the marks will be there their whole life.


----------

